# Zum Einstieg gleich mal eine Wasserfallfrage(Bild inside)



## Keep (7. Juli 2006)

Eines vorweg: Ich bin froh, dass ich euer Forum durch Zufall gerade eben bei google gefunden habe!!! Hier scheint ja noch etwas los zu sein *lach*

Ganz kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin ein 23jähriger Student aus der Nähe von Heidelberg und hatte mit 10 Jahren meinen ersten Teich gegraben *lach* Nachdem ich diesem jetzt nicht mehr getraut hatte (er war zur einen Hälfte an der Hauswand angelegt, Folienteich) und wir unsere Terrasse sowieso vergrößern wollten, musste ein neuer Teich her. Da wir am Hang wohnen brauchten wir massig Erde um nach vorne hin die Terrasse aufschütten zu können... also warum nicht am anderen Ende der Terrasse einen schönen kleinen Teich erstellen???
In der Woche Pfingstferien habe ich mich also an die Arbeit gemacht und einen ~1m tiefen, ~3*3Meter großen Terrassenteich erstellt... das Wasser konnte ich zum größten Teil aus unserem "alten" Teich übernehmen, was ich auch zur Hälfte tat, wegen den bereits vorhandenen Fischen.


Soviel zur Vorgeschichte...

Doch jetzt, ~4 Wochen nachdem ich ihn angelegt habe und meine Klausuren bald erledigt sind, kommt der schwierigste Teil: Der Wasserfall!!!

Ihr könnt die Hanglage auf dem beigefügten Bild deutlich erkennen... Das Bild ist ca. 3 Tage nachdem der Teich mit Wasser befüllt worden ist, aufgenommen worden. Mittlerweile sieht er schon viel besser aus und die Seerose blüht auch schon!!! Leider ist eine Handykamera benutzt worden, ich werde noch bessere Bilder nachreichen!!!

Ich will morgen im Baumarkt 3 Meter Steinfolie, 1m breit kaufen gehen. Einen vorläufigen Wasserfall habe ich im Moment schon erschaffen, der den Fischen genügend Sauerstoff liefert. Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich an so einer Steilen Stelle den Wasserfall am besten modeliere... Entweder komplettes Gefälle bis unten oder immer wieder Staustufen, was nicht einfach zu realisieren wird!!!???
Ich denke Steinfolie ist schon einmal eine sehr gute Lösung!!! Da das Bild den Wasserfall nicht ganz zeigt: Genau über dem Wasserfall auf dem Bild kommt ein kleiner Absatz am Hang, an dem der Wasserfall anfängt. Dort habe ich eine Art Vogeltränke geschaffen mit der Folie, von der aus der Wasserfall gespeist wird. Das Bild zeigt also fast die ganze Höhe des Wasserfalls, es fehlen vielleicht 20cm...

Wie würdet ihr das Problem lösen??? Bin euch wirklich schon einmal sehr sehr dankbar... entschuldigt bitte mein Geschwafel hier, ich kann es so spät nachts nicht mehr auf den Punkt bringen und mich kurz fassen *lach*
Der laufende Meter Steinfolie kostet fast 20 Euro und deshalb möchte ich vor dieser nicht ganz billigen Anschaffung morgen Abend eure Meinung haben 

Gruß, Danke und gute Nacht, 

René


----------



## jochen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zum Einstieg gleich mal eine Wasserfallfrage(Bild inside)*

hallo Rene,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,
zum Thema Wasserfall kannst du hier mal lesen...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504

Sind gute Tipps dabei.
Steinfolie ist die einfachste Lösung, aber mit etwas Phantasie und Geschick lässt sich sicherlich besser dekorieren. (ist aber Geschmackssache)

zb. mit Natursteinen die du mit starken Drähten verankerst oder mit alten Wurzeln und Baumstämmen über denen das Wasser fällt.


----------



## Keep (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zum Einstieg gleich mal eine Wasserfallfrage(Bild inside)*

Danke Jochen!!! Hast mir sehr geholfen 

Gruß René


----------

